# YouTube Marketing



## SanskritApparel (Mar 10, 2008)

I just started a YouTube channel about a week ago. I've been wanting to do some promo stuff through YouTube for a while now. So finally got around to doing it.

I put up a video about 2 days ago, that was the first one thats directly affiliated to a design in my shop. And it has about 400 views, I mean, even if 10% of that traffic goes on to my shop, it'll be worthwhile. 

The videos pretty much a recording of the drawing process. I used a program called SnagIt to capture the screen while I did the artwork. Then played it back sort of like a time lapse. The video came out pretty cool. (Follow the link below, its the featured video on my channel)


I think YouTube's definitely a great way to promote you brand. Its free and not to difficult to use. Do any of you guys use YouTube to promote our sites? If so, what sorts of videos do you put in you channel. Post some links to your videos as well, it'd be nice to see how you guys are using YouTube to promote your sites and share some ideas along the way.


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

Using YouTube is something I'd like to do to promote my store, when I can get round to producing something worthwhile to put up there. I think the estimate of 10% of people visiting your store off the back of it is slightly high, more likely around 1% but even that would be good compared with most online ads. I guess the trick is to make a video which people want to watch and pass on to others, creating a buzz around it. I guess that's why most ad agencies now want to produce work for YouTube given the low cost and potential high viewership.


----------



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

i really love the idea of promoting through youtube. i had the same idea myself. i think its a better way than advertising on myspace. myspace is very diluted with everyone and their mamas trying to market their stuff. i always questioned myspace and how it will effect the vision i want for my brand. i think with youtube, you really can show your creative side, especially with us selling our designs. for me, youtube is the way to go, plus i youtube all day. alot of creative stuff is on youtube and it attracts all kinds of people. 

sindu, good stuff, like the 8 bit vids.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

SanskritApparel said:


> I just started a YouTube channel about a week ago. I've been wanting to do some promo stuff through YouTube for a while now. So finally got around to doing it.
> 
> I put up a video about 2 days ago, that was the first one thats directly affiliated to a design in my shop. And it has about 400 views, I mean, even if 10% of that traffic goes on to my shop, it'll be worthwhile.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the youtube video? would like to check it out.

Thanks


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry didn't see the link on the website.


----------



## SanskritApparel (Mar 10, 2008)

*Gavin:* Yeah, you're prolly right about 10% being a bit too high. But still, with the kinda of fan base that YouTube has even a 1% of the traffic could be massive. Just need to get the right viewers to find out about your video. Oh and, I just figured out how to add links into the description box in YouTube (Just add 'http://', Yeah, I'm a bit slow), so I linked from the video directly to the page in my shop that has the particular design on it. So hopefully that'll drive a little more traffic. Will just have to wait and check my Analytics in a couple of days.

*Jorge:* Yeah, everyones so quick to jump on the MySpace bandwagon (me included). But you're right, its very diluted and full of spam. And people are starting realize that I think. So even if you send legit messages or post bulletins about new products in your shop, it seems like alot of people automatically discard it as spam. So yeah, YouTube's definitly a breath of fresh air.
And thanks so much for checkin out the rest of my channel Jorge. I'm glad you liked the videos.

*Chris:* Oh sorry about that. I had to remove the YouTube link from my signature because of forum guidelines. But there is a link to my channel on my shop. And the video I was referring to is the one from my April 11, blog post (not the current featured video on my channel).


----------



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

Cool video. YouTube is great for marketing. If you're interested in video marketing you should look into Veoh. When you submit a video to Veoh it can be automatically syndicated to multiple other video websites including YouTube, giving you more exposure than just one site. Check it out.


----------



## bballfan (Mar 15, 2008)

I also have a commercial/video on youtube. I have gotten alot of hits on there too.


----------



## Dori (Mar 26, 2008)

what do you guys make your videos of? My tshirts and gear are aimed at motorsport market, so thats an obvious one for me, but what else...?

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## SanskritApparel (Mar 10, 2008)

Dori said:


> what do you guys make your videos of? My tshirts and gear are aimed at motorsport market, so thats an obvious one for me, but what else...?
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam



For my first shop I started posting 'speed drawing' videos of designs in my shop.
But I just started another shop (The Gaming Ape). Which I'm still working on, its gonna be a shop with tees that are related to video games. And since my first YouTube channel is going pretty well, I started another channel dedicated to this brand as well.
On my new channel, I post new video game trailers. My target audience is pretty much 18-30 year old gamers. So the viewers that'll be searching and watching the game trailers on YouTube are probably that demographic. And trailers usually don't have any copyright issues, cuz they're meant to distributed anyways. And I also include a link to my shop in each video description. So I'm hoping that will drive some targeted traffic.


----------



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

Dori said:


> what do you guys make your videos of? My tshirts and gear are aimed at motorsport market, so thats an obvious one for me, but what else...?
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam


Make a commercial that features racing and stuff and show a few people wearing some of your shirts. The video would have to be something that would interest your audience even if there weren't shirts in it.


----------

